# Champions League Midweek 05-06 Qualifying



## James (Aug 4, 2008)

Out of the hundreds of matches I find some good bets.
I will take Rangers not to win against Kaunas. Kaunas are very strong and dangerous team and they areplaying at home. Always steady at home. 
The odds - 2.5 are good for me.
Rangers not to win !


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 4, 2008)

Bate Borisov to beat Anderlecht again !!

4.1
Great bet for me. They won as guests so I dont see why they are underestimated so much. I dont say they will nessesarily win, but there is a big value for me in that bet.

GL with your bets.


----------

